# Happy Canada Day!



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2012)

Let's listen to something suitably Canadian.

So how many Canadians do we have on here anyway? I know myself, Sunflower, and HighMoon live here, but who else~?

And what are you doing for Canada day? There's a cultural fair downtown today but I have to work :( At least I get holiday pay.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 1, 2012)

I am Canadian~ And just sitting at home for the majority of the day. My family is going to my aunt's house but I chose to stay behind, as... we do not have the best relationship and she has no internet, so I would be quite bored. 

I might gather some friends in the evening and head over to city hall to check out the fireworks.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm heading home (from Canada) today. In fact, I'm sitting at my gate right now. I wish I could have stayed a bit longer to enjoy the celebrations, but I was able to catch some fireworks last night, though.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 1, 2012)

Not from Canada, but hey, they're my neighbors. I go up every time I'm visiting in Duluth. 


O CAAAANAAADAAA~


----------



## see ya (Jul 1, 2012)

It's my first Canada Day as a blossoming Canadian. UuU I feel so proud. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to bike about town wearing my gratuitously Canadian hat telling everyone "Eh?"


----------



## bulbasaur (Jul 1, 2012)

TERRE DE NOS AÏEUX

umm yup Canadian! :D (eh?) though not really la terre de mes aïeux :P my mom doesn't even know it's Canada day. Oh well, dragging her to the parade anyways.

hockey maple syrup poutine winter beavers polar bears snow mounties


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 1, 2012)

bulbasaur said:


> hockey maple syrup poutine winter beavers polar bears snow mounties


Don't forget igloos and moose :D

We're right on the ocean here in Victoria, so we have an inner harbour (how ironic is it that Firefox tried to correct my spelling?), which gradually becomes thinner and forms what we call the Gorge Waterway.  On Canada Day, from the harbour right down to its transition into an inlet, the Gorge is converted into a Canadian fiesta.  They close the roads running along it, then bring in food and souvenir stalls, bouncy castles, antique cars, a stage for bands to perform, and have events such as a pancake breakfast and a parade.  My parents and I went down for a couple of hours, had lunch, and sat on the water.

At night they have a fireworks show on the harbour, with more bands performing beforehand on the lawn of the parliament buildings.  My Dad and I checked it out last year, and the fireworks were cool enough, but the most entertaining thing was the repeating drunken repetitions of 'O Canada' afterwards as we walked back to our car.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 1, 2012)

Is Alabama a Canada?_ "No, Blastoise, Alabama is not a Canada. Neither is Kentucky."_

Happy Canada Day, yay! Not as good as AMERICA DAY, though. :P


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 2, 2012)

HAPPY CANADA DAY
HAVE A PICTURE OF CANADA






DON'T OVERDOSE ON MAPLE SYRUP :3

I'm not Canadian, I've actually never been out of America.
But considering my obsession with Hetalia, I tend to celebrate the character's birthdays(e.g. their anniversaries of being a country or whatever). AND I HAVE A FRIEND WHO WANTS TO MOVE TO CANADA


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been celebrating Canada day by breathing Canadian air.

(This is the usual extent of my participation in any holiday ever.)


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 5, 2012)

Not a Canadian, but spent 3,5 years there, so happy Canada day you guys.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ooh I'm canadian :D 

/late


----------



## Blazie (Jul 10, 2012)

Yayay Canada! I was camping on Canada day so wearing red was the extent of my celebration. Except I didn't bring red so I wore pink. Oops.

/evenlater


----------

